# Country Cocktail Attire?



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

I'm a traditional North Eastern traditional dressed man. I wear bow ties, tweed, seersucker in the Summer. I know how to wear a kilt for Scottish themed events, but I've been invited to a wedding in Montana at a Ranch and the attire requested is "Country Cocktail" with comfortable shoes for walking around the ranch. I am completely out of my comfort zone.

The first action I took was to go to a local haberdashery (yes, that's really what the place calls itself, in Newark, no less!) and bought a cowboy hat. As an aside, Orange, N.J. is the original home of stetson hats. Go figure.

I don't have anything that makes any sense to go with a cowboy hat. I'm kind of wishing I'd just gone with a seersucker suit and straw boater and owned my "city slicker from the East" traditional style.

Any idea how one should dress in "country cocktail" attire with a cowboy hat without looking like an extra from Bonanza? Or is the idea to look like an extra from Bonanza?

I don't own cowboy boots and will not dress in all black - I don't think I have anything black except socks and a tuxedo. Although, I would buy cowboy boots if I thought I could wear them with the hat and something non-embarassing between them.

Help!

Jersey Boy


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Might try here;

https://www.schnees.com/


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Skip the cowboy hat, put on some jeans, a flannel shirt, a tweed jacket, and some comfortable boots than look half-decent.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Skip the cowboy hat, put on some jeans, a flannel shirt, a tweed jacket, and some comfortable boots than look half-decent.


It's in the Summer!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Jersey Boy said:


> It's in the Summer!


Light jeans or chinos, gingham shirt, chukkas, lightweight and "rustic" sports coat. Skip the cowboy hat, go for something like a panama.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

Hitch said:


> Might try here;
> 
> https://www.schnees.com/


Oh lord. That's all work clothes. Is that what "Country Cocktail" means? Dress like you were working on a ranch, but since you weren't it's all brand new and still has the creases?

I don't know if I can do that.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Hitch said:


> Might try here;
> 
> https://www.schnees.com/


Talk about out of your comfort zone. After looking at the website, I was going to say "We're not in Kansas anymore", but apparently they are.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Light jeans or chinos, gingham shirt, chukkas, lightweight and "rustic" sports coat. Skip the cowboy hat, go for something like a panama.


Okay. I think I have all of that except the panama hat. I REALLY want to wear the hat I bought today. But, it's still today. That impulse may fade.

Thanks!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Jersey Boy said:


> Okay. I think I have all of that except the panama hat. I REALLY want to wear the hat I bought today. But, it's still today. That impulse may fade.
> 
> Thanks!


Honestly, that'd probably mark you the most as a yankee city-slicker. I imagine you'd feel self-conscious wearing it and that would be pretty evident, plus you haven't had any time to knock the new off of it. It's like someone showing up in their brand new Nantucket reds and feeling embarrassed to be wearing "salmon" pants.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

My first thought at "country cocktail" made me think tweed suit with a knitted tie and brown double-soled Norwegians or wing-tips. That's what I would wear to dress up in the country as opposed to the city. But I have no idea what one should wear on a ranch in Montana.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> Talk about out of your comfort zone. After looking at the website, I was going to say "We're not in Kansas anymore", but apparently they are.


That's hysterical, momsdoc! We share the Jersey sensibility (and humor).


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

Matt S said:


> My first thought at "country cocktail" made me think tweed suit with a knitted tie and brown double-soled Norwegians or wing-tips. That's what I would wear to dress up in the country as opposed to the city. But I have no idea what one should wear on a ranch in Montana.


We live in the the same fantasy world. "Country Cocktails?" Of course, I'll be dressed like the cast of Downton Abbey on a deer stalk. Shall I have my man bring the pick-a-nick baskets, or will they be provided, tut tut.

I don't think that's the idea in Montana at. all.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Frankly, I don't know a d*mn thing about Montana. And, regrettably, I can't recollect too many AAAC members from the locale that travel in the Country Cocktail circuit.

Conjecture for the sake of conjecture aside, were it I, I'd consult the hostess.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Actually, you could send BenJClark a PM, he's from Montana.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Honestly, that'd probably mark you the most as a yankee city-slicker. I imagine you'd feel self-conscious wearing it and that would be pretty evident, plus you haven't had any time to knock the new off of it. It's like someone showing up in their brand new Nantucket reds and feeling embarrassed to be wearing "salmon" pants.


I'm definitely noting the location of the posters: Reuben, from Georgia, advises against the cowboy hat. Noted.

The funny thing about this hat is that it doesn't have any band on it besides a thin ribbon. I think that'll be the give away even if I break it in between now and the wedding by wearing it daily. (Causing everyone in New Jersey to think I've lost my mind.) How do you get a cool hat band? Do I want one, really?

I'm not really planning to look like I'm not a yankee. I think everyone there will be visiting from areas far outside Montana. There is a branch of the family from Hawaii who will probably be wearing Hawaiian "dress shirts" with a cowboy hat. That can't be helped.

I have to decide how to be the dude from New Jersey at a dude ranch.

All hat, no car jacking.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Doesn't Ralph Lauren have a ranch in Montana? Just dress like him. Now that's back in your comfort zone.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

My father's favorite hat has a rattlesnake band with the rattle sticking up like a feather would.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> Talk about out of your comfort zone. After looking at the website, I was going to say "We're not in Kansas anymore", but apparently they are.


 LOL No Montana.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

Reuben said:


> My father's favorite hat has a rattlesnake band with the rattle sticking up like a feather would.


Hmm. Nice. If I had that, nothing else would matter. Are there even rattlesnakes in Montana?

Did they legalize marijuana? That would mellow out the whole situation.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Jersey Boy said:


> Hmm. Nice. If I had that, nothing else would matter. Are there even rattlesnakes in Montana?
> 
> Did they legalize marijuana? That would mellow out the whole situation.


You did ask for it . .

https://www.rattlesnakebelts.com/

This is where I got my belt, and I believe it's where he got his hat band. It's local-ish to my hometown. You'd probably have to call and do a special order for the band, though.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

And that 'banjo' thing,,, dont worry about it.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

There are rattle snakes in Montana. I just Googled it.

https://fieldguide.mt.gov/detail_ARADE02120.aspx

Also, pot is semi-legal:

So, I'll definitely bring my harmonica. Not sure what that has to do with clothes, but it just seems like a good idea given the whole cowboy hat/rattlesnake/pot/comfortable shoes/country cocktail mish mash that this is.

And, keep posting. It's all appreciated.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Closest thing I find on google for country cocktail is for Napa country cocktail attire. I don't think that helps.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

"Country cocktail attire"? With respect to your host, it baffles me why people make up dress codes whole cloth and do not simply _spell out_ what they want from their guests. Miss Manners may not approve, but it's better than slinging around confusing terminology or using a traditional dress code that doesn't actually convey the desired effect. (Such as the case of another OP's situation with "black tie" being used incorrectly.)


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

1. Ask the hostess what she thinks the other men will be wearing. 2. I think this is to be cocktail attire with a bit of a theme bent, so a suit of some kind, unless you are told most won't be in suits. I would take "country " as style influence, and "cocktail " as the level of formality. Better to be overdressed, than underdressed. Never show up to a wedding in jeans, unless you're told to, or the theme makes it obvious. Never show up on chinos unless you're told to, or it's on a break.

I suggest a suit in a country colour. You could go for something more versatile, like sand, that could be worn in the summer the rest of the year. If avoid blue and grey suits, of course. Perhaps accessories like a big belt buckle, or a bolo tie, would be appropriate. 

But, the most courteous thing to do, is to ask the hostess.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

As there is no other 'country' which one would associate with cocktails then 'country' in this particular context, would be more of a New Hampshire Old Money spirit I believe. In which case WASP rules, and chinos are ubiquitous.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I quite agree, rather than guessing what "country cocktail" means, ask those who've invited you. Further, rather than alienate fellow members, please abstain from not very funny stereotyping.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ Ummm.. . I was being absolutely serious. Difficult to believe from me I concede it, but on this occasion assuredly it's true.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mother was from Montana. We used to go out to a cabin her parents knew up near Helena in the summer. I don't recall anyone drinking but I was quite young at the time. Everyone wore slacks and sport shirts. And yes, lose the cowboy hat. Real cowboys wear feed hats.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

OK, here 'ya go! :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

Chouan said:


> Further, rather than alienate fellow members, please abstain from not very funny stereotyping.


If that was addressing me, I apologize. My stereotyping will be only very funny from now on.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

^^:icon_cheers:


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Well Pard'nr I reckon we'll all be a wunderun how it went off. 

I hope you report in.

My guess; You'll be surprised at the quality of the food, as well as the number of guests arriving in private jets.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

We go through this frequently enough to really ask for a report on what people actually wear for "Nantucket Casual," "Country Club Casual," "Golf Casual," and now "Country Cocktail Attire." This should be a sticky and maybe in a few years we could bring a sense of order to what people actually wear. What can you expect to see worn on the second formal night of a cruise? A grammar school graduation? Opening night at a resort community playhouse? Your ex-brother-in-laws beach wedding? The list goes on and on
Note I ask not what we would wear, but what the majority of males show up wearing. I'm sure most of us err on the side of overdressing, but it's not comfortable to be the only one in a suit and tie.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Possibly, but it would be worse being the only one _not_.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> Possibly, but it would be worse being the only one _not_.


Precisely. Ties can be removed, as can jackets. Conjuring them is much more difficult, for most of us.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Just conjecture on my part, but maybe it means something like conventional cocktail attire with some (Western) country touches like cowboy boots and a bolo or string tie.


----------



## CaligulaStyle (Sep 11, 2012)

JLibourel said:


> Just conjecture on my part, but maybe it means something like conventional cocktail attire with some (Western) country touches like cowboy boots and a bolo or string tie.


I think this is the right idea. In Texas you will see "Cowboy Chic" events where something as simple as boots and a bolo with a suit fits right in.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

“Shaken, not stirred.”


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*What part of the state and who will be there?*

My family has a fairly long-term connection with Montana. People generally dress very informally there. If you visualize substituting Carhartt and Wrangler brand work wear for the expensive stuff in the Schnee's catalog linked by Hitch, you will have an idea of how Montanans dress.

A lot depends on where in Montana the party will be and who will be there.

If, for example, it is in Bozeman, where Schnee's has a store, the catalog covers what aspirant people of means buy from a local business that caters to folks who want to pay a lot of money to look rustic. You wouldn't be out of place dressing from that catalog. Interestingly enough, I think of Schnee's as being too upscale for Montana. My daughter-in-law, who lived in Bozeman for a few years, has pointed out, however, that the store was started by a local family and only recently changed hands.

I think it would be OK to wear a cowboy hat. It's not the Southwest or Texas, so people won't make fun of you. Is your hat a straw hat or felt? In August felt would be too hot and you will need a straw hat. If you are a bit overdressed and wearing a cowboy hat people might assume you are a Montana politician, as they all seem to dress as I described.

If you will be in or near Kalispell you can call Mark Perrie, the owner of Western Outdoor and ask his advice. He has been selling boots and clothing to my family for a number of years. Actually, you can call him for advice anyway. If you decide you want boots and can make it to Kalispell, Mark can actually fit you properly. FWIW, I sometimes wear western boots there, and I don't think people notice nor care. They (western boots, not people from Montana) are convenient when passing through airport security.

If people of means will be there, wear whatever you might wear to a party in Christy Todd-Whitman's neighborhood..., but not a tie. Or, shop from the Orvis catalog. They have lots of Montana-themed items, such as "Montana morning" shirts and pants. And they sell lots of clothing and gear to people who go to Montana to hunt and fish and who hire local guides and outfitters.

Hope this is helpful,
Gurdon

PS: Please don't wear a bolo tie unless you actually like them.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> ^ Ummm.. . I was being absolutely serious. Difficult to believe from me I concede it, but on this occasion assuredly it's true.


Sorry, it wasn't aimed at you, but more posts had appeared as I was writing mine. I'll attempt to clarify things.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Jersey Boy said:


> We live in the the same fantasy world. "Country Cocktails?" Of course, I'll be dressed like the cast of Downton Abbey on a deer stalk. Shall I have my man bring the pick-a-nick baskets, or will they be provided, tut tut.
> 
> I don't think that's the idea in Montana at. all.


Rather than guessing what "country cocktail" means, ask those who've invited you. Further, rather than alienate fellow members, please abstain from not very funny stereotyping.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

Jersey Boy said:


> We live in the the same fantasy world.


I'll take my chances on offending posters from my fantasy world. They're inconsistent, unpredictable and emotionally unstable. At least that's my stereotype of them.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Jersey Boy said:


> If that was addressing me, I apologize. My stereotyping will be only very funny from now on.


Exactly. The stereotyping can be managed, as long as it is funny.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

Gurdon,

I won't quote your whole post, but thanks for your thoroughness. I am beginning to understand my dilemma. On a previous occasion, another segment of the family hosted a funeral on Maui. I brought a warm weather suit and a tie, out of a sense of how I would show respect. 

Prior to the funeral, as all of the men selected their best Aloha shirts and insisted that it was the appropriate show of respect, I resisted. I felt, at that time, that demonstrations of respect were too personal to suddenly adjust due to regional fashion rules. 

I was, of course, the only man at the funeral in a suit and tie. However, I probably would have been more uncomfortable sitting in a church in what to me would be beach wear.

So, the "Country Cocktail Attire" wedding is a return to the same question: dress for myself, or for the region? However, it's a less somber event, and so I'm willing to dress up a bit, and also, I believe the Ranch setting is suppose to create an experience for the visiting guests. Is dressing up like a rancher a part of the experience, and would my resistence to this now appear to be disrespectful?

Where am I now? I think once I've loosened my own rules for dress, I tend toward the costumey, and need to dial that back slightly - but probably not too much. The idea is to have fun.

I'll see if I can snap some photographs in various outfits and let you all vote!


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Jersey Boy,

I think you have it figured out. As an exotic easterner you can cowboy it up and not be expected to get it right. There are some really flashy western shirts, and garish boots, that only locals would wear. Mark at Western Outdoor can help if you were to opt for that.

Nor would you be faulted for dessing as you would if at home. For that matter you could wear an aloha shirt and/or morning coat. You might be remarked upon, but I don't think you'd offend. 

Perhaps you and Flanderian could collaborate on a Jersey Shore rig.

Party down!

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

So my thought would be to wear what you think is most appropriate. You're from Jersey. This thing is in Montana. There's no way, no matter how hard you try, that you will blend in with the Montanans. I would wear some sort of boot, such as a brown chukka or Indy boot, chinos, a button down shirt, cotton sportcoat or blue blazer and knit tie if I were you. That's what I think of when I think of "country." Country doesn't always mean western and you don't want to look -- or feel -- like you're wearing a costume after all.

You could also do something like western or roper boots and jeans with a cotton sportcoat and button down shirt. That's a little more "country western" in my opinion, and still manages to make you look good without looking like you're in a costume or trying too hard.

I would forgo the western hat unless you wear one all the time in Jersey because people will ask you about it.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

:aportnoy:^^ This!


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

While I am really enjoying this discussion, and I think many great ideas have been offered, they cover a wide range of formality, which indicates we still really don't know what the hostess means by this dress code. So, I come back to the need to ask the hostess for clarification
Then you can have great fun putting the outfit together with much more confidence.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Just as an aside, as a person who has only visited Washington State, on the west coast and only Texas City, Galveston, Savannah, Norfolk, Philadelphia, New York, New Jersey, Boston, Providence, Donaldsonville, Baton Rouge and New Orleans, I know that my American cultural experience is somewhat limited. But, do people really wear cowboy hats and cowboy boots, etc. as normal everyday dress, even if they're not cowboys?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Get thee to an Orvis.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

My own experience of being asked to show up in regional/specific attire for an event is that it's a slippery slope - it's very easy to look either foolish or (worse) lampooning the people who dress this way every day.

The elements that determine the "cocktail" nature of your outfit will be (1) the presence of a sportcoat and (2) the pristine/crisp nature of other clothes. Except for that jacket everything in the ensemble should be viable to eventually wear in a work setting. Think a cowboy on a Saturday night in town. 

I personally would opt for the following...
- No hat (if the event's indoors it's not proper to wear it anyway).
- Tweed or rugged fabric (cotton canvas, brown leather, or suede) sport coat.
- Western styled shirt, worn open collar (I avoid bolo ties myself, leaving them for the natives).
- Plain dark or tan jeans (Levi's or Wranglers preferred). Be sure they're at a length that allows them to "stack" a bit.
- Dark brown wide belt with decorative buckle (keep it simple, and absolutely no knockoffs of Rodeo prizes)
- Dark brown or cordovan Western boots that are very clean and well-shined.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I assume that US Orvis isn't quite the same as UK Orvis?
https://www.orvis.co.uk/store/shop.aspx?dir_id=466&shop_id=395


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Same company, different marketing.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Chouan said:


> I assume that US Orvis isn't quite the same as UK Orvis?
> https://www.orvis.co.uk/store/shop.aspx?dir_id=466&shop_id=395


Yes, exactly the same. They even have the silk/wool tweed I posted above (which I highly recommend if you're in the market).


----------



## The Augmented Fourth (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm from Phoenix, which is frankly more L.A. than Tombstone, but I've attended enough of these sorts of events in the remoter parts of the state that I think I can guess what they're getting at. 

The West is a far more casual place than the East Coast or Europe. I'm not sure if this is because clothes are called on more to serve some purpose other than covering your naughty bits or simply because of the independent ethos of the region, but either way, you're not going to want to overthink this. If you show up wearing a coat and tie, you'll likely end up removing it immediately because it will be too hot or out of place. 

Several warnings: don't try too hard to blend in if all you have to work with is a stereotype. If you show up looking like Yosimite Sam you'll probably wish you hadn't pretty quickly (Did you see City Slickers?). You would probably be teased for wearing a cowboy hat in Arizona, and you would definitely break chairs, walls, yourself, etc. if you wore s*** kickers (cowboy boots) without any practice. Unless there is a good chance you will be bitten by snakes at this event, I'd not blow good money on new boots. Bolo ties can make you look like a clown. 

My advice is to simply compose yourself neatly and casually. A tucked long sleeved shirt in a conservative pattern with nice jeans should be perfect, but chinos would work just as well. Wear whatever shoes you like. You can accessorize to bring out more of the "western" style. When you get there, hit an antique store or thrift shop and find a used belt or an old ring. In Arizona, we do stainless watches with steel or silver bands, turquoise rings and watch bands, and ornate but not obnoxious engraved leather belts and buckles. It's subtle, but will let you feel more elegant than you might otherwise. 

Oh, and grow out a bit of stubble.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Interesting, but to repeat my question of post no.51, do people in these places *really* dress up like cowboys in their normal daily lives? I mean people who aren't cowboys, obviously.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

When we used to go up to Helena, MT to visit my grandparents I rarely saw anyone in 'cowboy' gear unless it was a guy riding his motorcycle through town . . . and I think he was a real cowboy. There was a place in downtown called the Cattlemen's Club which was supposed to be the best steakhouse around but AFAICT it was a private club so I never saw what the member's wore. So my suspicion, Chouan, is that outside of some parts of upscale Texas, the answer is 'no'. 

Well, maybe on Western Day at work or for parades and such . . .


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Chouan said:


> Interesting, but to repeat my question of post no.51, do people in these places *really* dress up like cowboys in their normal daily lives? I mean people who aren't cowboys, obviously.


Over here, one assumes someone who is attired thus actually performs the work it is designed for. But we generally call them ranchers rather than cowboys.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

It's just with the "western" shirts, cowboy boots, cowboy hats, those funny string ties etc. being suggested or pictured or discussed, it creates an impression that people wear these things, which is what I meant by dressing as a cowboy. As I never saw anybody dressed like that in the places in the US that I've visited, I wondered if anybody really does, or is it like kilts in Scotland, a kind of tourist thing.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Chouan said:


> Interesting, but to repeat my question of post no.51, do people in these places *really* dress up like cowboys in their normal daily lives? I mean people who aren't cowboys, obviously.


In eastern Oregon you would notice 'cowboys' by their snapped not buttoned shirts, boots ,usually pull on but laced are seen as well, a cover, baseball style or wide brimmed traditional 'cowboy' , jeans with a worn circle visible in the back pocket and a sturdy jacket as likely as not made of denim. Dressing up usually means newer versions of what was mentioned above. An American made pick-up with gun rack and dog are also required.*
If you're thinking more along the lines of movie cowboys- Yes there are still open range cattle drives and the riders look the part. Open and livestock range land in Oregon is roughly 25K square miles, the poorer the land the more area required to support a steer, so a rider might well be out several days at round-up time.
* An optional interior wire hoop is often installed in the pick-up cab, designed to secure the drivers 'good' hat, suspended from the roof upside down.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Chouan said:


> It's just with the "western" shirts, cowboy boots, cowboy hats, those funny string ties etc. being suggested or pictured or discussed, it creates an impression that people wear these things, which is what I meant by dressing as a cowboy. As I never saw anybody dressed like that in the places in the US that I've visited, I wondered if anybody really does, or is it like kilts in Scotland, a kind of tourist thing.


A few decades back, there were quite a few dedicated "Western wear" stores in Los Angeles. I actually had quite a bit of Western apparel at one time myself. I think such establishments are less common if not extinct these days, the result of changing demographics and tastes, but I seldom get up to Los Angeles these days. I am pretty sure there are no such stores in Long Beach, where I live. When I was growing up in Central Los Angeles, when it was still largely white, a few of my neighbors wore Western wear almost exclusively.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

There are still a few individual stores and then there's the Boot Barn chain in twenty-three states. They're all over the place. In fact, Jan, if you want some Western close by, there's a BB in Los Alamitos on Katella.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Chouan said:


> It's just with the "western" shirts, cowboy boots, cowboy hats, those funny string ties etc. being suggested or pictured or discussed, it creates an impression that people wear these things, which is what I meant by dressing as a cowboy. As I never saw anybody dressed like that in the places in the US that I've visited, I wondered if anybody really does, or is it like kilts in Scotland, a kind of tourist thing.


Bolo ties have largely disappeared but cowboy boots, Wrangler jeans, western shirts, cowboy hats, etc. have a pretty strong hold. In fact, real cowboys do indeed still exist in states like Montana, Wyoming, Colorado, Idaho, Washington, Oregon, New Mexico, Arizona, Utah, and California (probably also Nevada, but I haven't been to Nevada or known anyone who has lived in Nevada, so I can't say for sure). Right out of college, I had a two roommates from Texas (one from Falfurrias and one from Alpine) and I would conservatively say that 50% of their wardrobes consisted of western shirts (with the pointed yoke and pearl snaps instead of buttons) and jeans and they wore cowboy boots almost everyday unless wearing sandals or sneakers.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I might also point out that the American Indian 'sort-of' uniform is jeans, cowboy boots, a chambray shirt and either a leather belt with a beaded buckle or one made of silver conchos. No cowboy hat, though. A ponytail or pair of braids is more usual. Really! One of the members of my thesis committee is the chairman of the American Indian Studies department and he dressed like that when lecturing on American Indian Art and Craft. So did all the Indian students and by the end of the semester half the white kids, too.

Unfortunately, my back will no longer permit me to wear my Tony Lamas. I do want a pair of alligator ropers, though . . .


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the thoughtful posts. I think I'm going to go with a tan suit from Brooks Brothers that will keep me grounded in what I think is appropriate for how I'd like to present myself (although, I think most people will have on jeans). 

I have a bolo tie with a Hawaiian crest that was given to me by the great grandfather of my wife. Her family will be there, and that item will be a conversation piece regardless of it's fashion appropriateness.

I will bring the hat. I'll see if everyone is getting into the "cowboy" theme, it's going to be mostly visitors from outside Montana, so we'll kind of make our own rules. If it seems to be the trend, I'll wear the hat. I'm serious that there will be people with aloha shirts. Probably, they will have on some cowboy hat as a nod to the location. As I said before, it can't be helped.

My question is on the shoes. I have saddle shoes. They seem not to be the choice of people who actually sit in a saddle, but it's a tough association to ignore. My alternative is brown wingtips.

I'm sure I'd be able to find an occasion to wear cowboy boots again, but I'm hoping to get through this without purchasing them.

I do have a thick leather belt with a large buckle. (It has a mustache on it and actually flips down so it can hold a beer bottle.) I know, wrong forum. But it's also a conversation piece.

As I said before, when I step out of my traditional conservative dress, I tend to go for the costumey. Stop me before I embarrass my family!

Or shall I just go for it and have fun?


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

*Beer belt buckle FYI*

https://www.thebeerbuckle.com/El-Jefe_p_408.html

Not your typical AAAC wear, but fun.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Go to any larger Mexican neighborhood and you'll find many shops selling cowboy-cut Wranglers, cowboy boots, tooled belts, cowboy hats, etc. This is a common mode of dress for them. Seen often on those who work outdoors. I would guess in this state alone we have several million men who dress this way at least during the work week.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Fraser Tartan said:


> Go to any larger Mexican neighborhood and you'll find shops selling cowboy-cut Wranglers, cowboy boots, tooled belts, cowboy hats, etc. This is a common mode of dress for them. Seen often on those who work outdoors.


Yes. And not just Mexican - also popular with just about all Central Americans. In fact, I've more than once wandered into a "western wear" store that blasts norteño and sells a huge amount of votive candles and has very few English-speaking employees and left with a haggled-down purchase (my previous job required a professional proficiency in Spanish). CMDC knows exactly where I'm talking about.

As an aside, I work for a small, Hawaiian-based tech firm. Prior to working here, I thought aloha shirts were 99% kitsch. Nope. I have counterparts in Hawaii that wear them every day, as evidenced by VTC meetings.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

_My question is on the shoes. I have saddle shoes. They seem not to be the choice of people who actually sit in a saddle, but it's a tough association to ignore. My alternative is brown wingtips._

Just say no.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Jersey Boy said:


> ...My question is on the shoes. I have *saddle shoes*. They seem not to be the choice of people who actually sit in a saddle, but it's a tough association to ignore. My alternative is brown wingtips...


No. Just... no.

If the wingtips are your only alternative, then go with them.

Forgive the forensic assessment (now that the deed is done), but you would've gotten far more wear opportunities from a pair of conservative, well-made boots than a cowboy hat.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Blucher boots resemble paddock boots.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Forgive the forensic assessment (now that the deed is done), but you would've gotten far more wear opportunities from a pair of conservative, well-made boots than a cowboy hat.


Very much agree with this, but perhaps you can return and exchange the hat for good boots - they're often sold in the same store.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Very much agree with this, but perhaps you can return and exchange the hat for good boots - they're often sold in the same store.


You are all killing me with the anti-hat opinions. I think I mentioned that the NEWARK, store I bought if from was a haberdashery. (I'll translate that - there are no cowboy boots sold in Newark haberdasheries. No return-for-boots option exists in this case.) Anyway, I'm happy to keep the cowboy hat. Trust me, I'll wear it somewhere.

I'll leave the saddle shoes at home. Thanks for the unanimous response on that.

I'm surprised there were no snide comments about the kitchy belt buckle. But the hat? A definite no? {Sigh.}

Now, we'll be in Montana for a while before the wedding. Won't I want the hat if we go on a trail ride, or something? Come on, throw me a bone here.

I have to say, I'm kind of psyched that I came to AAAC and was advised to wear boot cut wrangler jeans and to emulate the style of dress of Mexican laborers.

I did not expect that. Yo estoy muy impresionado. iViva Montana!


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

I think your plan with the hat is dead on. If others are wearing them, and getting into the theme that way, wear it. If not, leave it in the car. Can't see how that could go wrong. Same way you might leave your tie behind if you feel over dressed. 

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

StylePurgatory said:


> I think your plan with the hat is dead on. If others are wearing them, and getting into the theme that way, wear it. If not, leave it in the car. Can't see how that could go wrong. Same way you might leave your tie behind if you feel over dressed.


Right? I don't want to be the only guy without a hat! Thank you.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah. It's not like it's short pants and knee socks; easy enough to just not wear. 

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

StylePurgatory said:


> Yeah. It's not like it's short pants and knee socks; easy enough to just not wear.
> 
> Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


Short pants and knee socks are very easy not to wear.
Gurdon


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Gurdon said:


> Short pants and knee socks are very easy not to wear.
> Gurdon


Not as much, once you have them on.

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

A good rule is to never ask a question when you don't want to hear the answers.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

Grayson said:


> A good rule is to never ask a question when you don't want to hear the answers.


I think that rule is for lawyers when in a courtroom. This is a blog about clothes.

And I'm not sure what that is commenting on - my persistence regarding the hat? I've heard and appreciated all the input I've gotten here. _Particularly_ regarding the hat, since I thought that was a definite and I now realize it's controversial - even ill advised.

So maybe that's more of a guideline than a rule.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

*If I can post pictures, this is gonna get fun.*

Testing posting pictures:

/Users/Hugh/Desktop/th.jpeg

Okay. I can't. My profile says I can't add attachments.

Is that a thing? How can we talk about clothes without pictures?

It's madness!

HELP! I need to Ask Andy About Posting Pictures.

FAQ was not helpful. Is this a noobie thing where it's not allowed until I prove I'm not spam?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You need a photo hosting site.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

try using photobucket, or tinypic. i 've found tinypic easiest, but I'm new at doing anything but thumbnails. Please get it done, we want to see what country cocktail turned out to be.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Upload your photo to tinypic and then put the URL to the direct link to the 600x800 image in the IMG code you used above.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I think the error is in the reading of the invitation. It isn't country clothing to drink cocktails; it's clothing to drink "Country Cocktails," a brand name cooked up by Jack Daniels for their line of alcopop.










Based on this corrected understanding, it seems appropriate to dress as a teenager would. Graphic tee and cargo shorts seems to be the ticket.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just when I think Jack Daniels couldn't water down their brand name any more...


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

... and somewhere Frank gently weeps.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Grayson said:


> ... and somewhere Frank gently weeps.


Speaking of which, this exists:



as much as I love Sinatra, there's no way I'm dropping $170 on a bottle of JD...


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

To love Sinatra, one needn't love the same beverages. Shocking but true! 

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Gurdon said:


> Short pants and knee socks are very easy not to wear.
> Gurdon


Nothing wrong with shorts and long socks......


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't have a damn thing useful to add (although that hasn't stopped me from posting, has it?). My first post in AAAC was about 'cocktail attire' and I still enjoy the dust ups about what it means, never mind adding 'country' to the conundrum. I think the post that mentioned asking the host/hostess for a little advice was spot-on.

And, I hope you get to wear your hat. Who doesn't want to?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

It's the weekend, you should have the time to figure out posting pics. Let's see them.


----------



## Jersey Boy (May 25, 2013)

I'll see what I can do regarding opening a new account at an external photo thread to post here.

To the moderators, I say, update! It's a bit much, but I'll try to do it on page four to honor the posters who have given their opinion.

Seriously? I have to make an account on another website to post a picture? That's some old tech.

However, I believe it's worth it! Stay tuned. . .


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

How is that seriously old tech? AAAC only has so much bandwidth.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Old tech, new tech; high tech, low tech. Who cares, figure it out and let's see some pics. This thread is 6 weeks old. The suspense is killing me.

I need a cocktail.


----------



## Bradley.Kohr.II (Oct 12, 2012)

So, I'm sure this is long since past as an event, but as someone who spent much of his early childhood was on a ranch outside of Avon, MT, and later on a ranch in the TX Hill Country...

I would wear boots, and a hat to such an occasion - I'm quite comfortable in them, as I have worn them as long as I have worn clothes. 

"Slickers/Yankees" etc, look poorly in them. They never buy ones appropriate to their social standing*, act self-conscious, etc, etc, etc.

My grandfather wore bolos, regularly. I've never worn one, though I'm tempted at times, to wear some of his old ones. 

*EG, you bought "a Stetson", but the only grade they make that someone of any means at all would wear, would be the 100X line - and you can get a better hat, custom made for you, for less money.


----------



## melville74 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm curious of the OP- did you get any group photo you can post for us to see?


----------



## bobelmore (Jan 26, 2014)

I think this is a great look. Not too formal.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Country is not western. Unless it's country western of course.


----------

